# Leak in the cinder block foundation.



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

First you must determine if you have hydrostatic pressure or if the wall is leaking.

If the wall is leaking you must fix it from the outside, trying to fix on the interior is not going to work.

I hate to be the bearer of bad news

If the weather is really bad and it is going to be difficult/expensive to dig and repair because of the current conditions you can have someone attempt to grout the wall, this is done by drilling holes in the top of the CMU wall and a very wet grout is pumped in the wall to fill every cavity up, essentially making a poured wall without the aggregate. THIS IS EXTREMELY MESSY, your lawn in the spring will look like a concrete truck puked on it, and when the wall is pumped full of grout all that water that is still in the CMU cells has to go somewhere and I promise that 100% of the time it ends up in your basement since it won't push itself outside. When you can, it must be dug up and waterproofed, this would entail cleaning off the dirt and debris from the CMU wall once excavated, and a new waterproofing material applied along with a drain board. While your down there and this far, cx and repair/replace the weeping tile install new gravel and backfill.

If it's hydrostatic pressure from under the slab you will need to break up the concrete around the basement wall on the inside and install weeping tile to the sump pit, gravel and re-concrete the area.

or

Google basement systems and see what their products are like, they have ways to fix basements that are a lot easier then the methods I described. Their methods are for channeling the water that comes in to the sump pit, I'm sure it works fine, but you still have water intrusion and I would rather fix it right from the get go. If you ever sell, disclosing a basement leak and a patchy repair may not impress potential buyers, do it right.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Chris. I had a feeling...it may not be an easy job. But I thought there might be some new product or something that may work. A 20 dollar fix not 3000.00.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

I really dont have the money to do the whole excavating job maybe a sealer or dry Lok to hold till it can be done right.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

ConcreteMasonary should be in here shortly, hopefully he has a different approach than I for the interm.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks again Chris for all your help. Much appreciated. 68MHJCs


----------



## BobKbta (Jan 25, 2008)

You must first determine the cause of the problem in order to adequately fix it. You can find some useful advice on http://www.b-dry.com/wet-basement-analyzer.htm There are a lot of things you can do by yourself unless it is a more complicated or serious problem. A good place to start is by investigating the cause. I think you'll like this site.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Bob for you help and info Ill check out that site. We are not in the house long so I would like to do something to address it, but like said not the time of year to backhoe yard and little too much $ also. But do know that would be the best way but cannot right now.


----------

